# Mercedes Vito elevating roof



## reynolds29 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone. 
I am downsizing from fiat ducato lwb, to a mercedes vito lwb.
I want to have an elevating roof fitted. However, I cant find  one for a vito lwb. they all seem to advertise for VW. Can anyone help me find  a website who will supply one for a vito. thanks


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Sep 5, 2009)

Check with Mercedes.

Westfalia have Westfalia: Model Caravan Viano Marco Polo

but they call it a Viano and I'm not sure if the Vito is the same model for the English speaking world.

Westfalia maybe helpful and come to the party with the roof or have a troll through their spares and see if you can find out the part number.


----------



## nigel54 (Sep 5, 2009)

*vito*

There,s a guy on the DIY motorhomes site, singing the praises of his vito. He say,s it is fitted with a Reimo roof. Further to this, Volkswagon T5 Long wheelbase ( similar to Vito) can be bought with a Reimo roof.
    Why not take a look at Reimo!    
                              Good luck with your search,  Nig.


----------



## peppers (Sep 6, 2009)

hope your not down sizing to save money ,i have a mc louis 690g on a ducato 2.8 jtd and i have a vito 2.3 non turbo diesel , the running costs are just the same  in fact the vito is dearer to insure,having said that i love driving it


----------



## reynolds29 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not downsizing for cheaper running costs. I live in norfolk and have a lovely fiat ducato hightop lwb, which I am proud to say, I converted myself.
I've been driving it for 5 years, with no problems. It's just that I can't find parking for it around norfolk. almost every  town or coastel car park has height barriers and I can't get on them. Even taking my granchildren down the beach, means I have to book on a campsite for a night, even if I don't really stay the night. an expensive day out.


----------

